# A look at natural healing from a psychiatrist



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's a great article from a psychiatrist who admits 'I never healed a single patient when I was prescribing' and expanded her knowledge in natural medicine with amazing results when treating people for depression and anxiety.

http://mariashriver.com/blog/2016/05/how-mental-health-begins-with-whole-body-health-kelly-brogan/?utm_content=buffer49425&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

It's not an uncommon story.


----------

